# New here and looking for a RP partner (or two)



## GlitzCore (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello 

I'm new here and looking to find some people to start some RPs with. I hope to be useing my newist Furry OC Miles, I will deepen his description in RP.

I'm mostly interested in reltionship based RPs, no battle RPs please. I can do NSFW but I prefer to build a realtionship within the RP first. Besides that I'm open to almost anything!


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here too.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

Greetings I am real human be- furry

I am a real furry. Greetings and hello


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> View attachment 12363
> 
> Greetings I am real human be- furry
> 
> I am a real furry. Greetings and hello


Hello ^w^


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 4, 2016)

Corbeau said:


> Hello ^w^



As you can see I am 100% fur and not a not furry, so greetings many times


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> As you can see I am 100% fur and not a not furry, so greetings many times


Lol wait, So your a furry but not a furry??
But 100% Fur! Woo your fluffy too!! *wags tail* ^^


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> As you can see I am 100% fur and not a not furry, so greetings many times


I'm sorry if that sounded mean V__V
I just didn't get what you mean at first.
I'm guessing your a furry but not a fluffy furry?


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 4, 2016)

Corbeau said:


> Hi, I'm new here too.


Hello : D


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> View attachment 12363
> 
> Greetings I am real human be- furry
> 
> I am a real furry. Greetings and hello


Greetings fellow Huma- FURRY, greetings fellow furry.


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> Hello : D


Hey


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 4, 2016)

Corbeau said:


> Hey


Are you interested in RPing?


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 4, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> Are you interested in RPing?


Yeah :3 
What would you like to Rp about? ^^


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone want to Roleplay?


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Anyone want to Roleplay?


I do : >


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 5, 2016)

Corbeau said:


> Yeah :3
> What would you like to Rp about? ^^


I'm fine with anything really, did you have naything in mind?


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> I do : >


I was trying to look at your character but the site wasn't letting me.
My Oc's name is Envy.


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 5, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> I'm fine with anything really, did you have naything in mind?


Hmmm, not sure XD
Um um, Random idea go!!


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Anyone want to Roleplay?


Yeah ^^


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Corbeau said:


> Yeah ^^


Cool,
What do you want to Rp?


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Cool,
> What do you want to Rp?


Anything ^^
*Gives you bone*


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 5, 2016)

Ok.....You have my full attention.


----------



## Corbeau (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> Ok.....You have my full attention.


Wooooo!! ^w^
See you in a pm


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 5, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> I was trying to look at your character but the site wasn't letting me.
> My Oc's name is Envy.


does this link work : O www.furaffinity.net: Miles character sheets by glitzcore ? If not he is a Cat named Miles.


----------



## Kiss.of.Envy (Jul 6, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> does this link work : O www.furaffinity.net: Miles character sheets by glitzcore ? If not he is a Cat named Miles.


*whistles* Damn, that cat is sexy as hell!!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 6, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here and looking to find some people to start some RPs with. I hope to be useing my newist Furry OC Miles, I will deepen his description in RP.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in reltionship based RPs, no battle RPs please. I can do NSFW but I prefer to build a realtionship within the RP first. Besides that I'm open to almost anything!


$ure I can rp with u.


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 6, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> $ure I can rp with u.


yay~ what kind of RP are you interested in?


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 6, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> *whistles* Damn, that cat is sexy as hell!!


Thank you! so what kind of RP are you interested in


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 6, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> yay~ what kind of RP are you interested in?


Any kind of rp.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Me me me me me :3
Anything but sci-fi and horror T_T


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Me me me me me :3
> Anything but sci-fi and horror T_T


*Fuzzy thing forces you to play Dead Space 3*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Fuzzy thing forces you to play Dead Space 3*


(NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


>:3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> >:3


(Why you so mean to me D; )


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here and looking to find some people to start some RPs with. I hope to be useing my newist Furry OC Miles, I will deepen his description in RP.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in reltionship based RPs, no battle RPs please. I can do NSFW but I prefer to build a realtionship within the RP first. Besides that I'm open to almost anything!



I'll R.p. with you!
what are we doin'?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

is it okay if i'm half machine?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> is it okay if i'm half machine?


My fursona is technically a "cyborg" with his metallic wings made of silver, sooo I think "half machine" is OK 
(He's in my signature, named Jin Lust-Sin, obviously)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My fursona is technically a "cyborg" with his metallic wings made of silver, sooo I think "half machine" is OK
> (He's in my signature, named Jin Lust-Sin, obviously)


(I knew you were a robutt too...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I knew you were a robutt too...)


(Hey, at least I won't malfunction and slap my employee and whatnot, m8)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Hey, at least I won't malfunction and slap my employee and whatnot, m8)


(But your still a robutt)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (But your still a robutt)


(Come ooon, there're no wires, chips, heat, electricity or any energy of that sort in my body, if that's what you mean)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(*thinks about it*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*thinks about it*)


(I'm still very "organic", thank you)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm still very "organic", thank you)


(Robutt!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Robutt!)


("Robutt" my _butt_ !)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

I will destroy BOTH your robutts!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> I will destroy BOTH your robutts!


Bring it on !

(Cue the music)


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

Prepare yourself, earthling!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Prepare yourself, earthling!


Jin brings his fist up and clenches it. Black holes appear above the ground, but in a vertical position. He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, at the same time hooked chains from the black holes shoot out and into one another, covering the entire area with a large spider web made of chains.
Jin then raises his hands up : silver blades thrust up from below the ground, through the gaps between the chains. The area is now covered with "spikes" at the size of blades of the usual great-swords.
He then clasps his hands together : the chains start generating an aura of frost, while the blades are engulfed in flames.
Jin finally lands down and cracks his knuckles :

- Here we go !


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin brings his fist up and clenches it. Black holes appear above the ground, but in a vertical position. He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, at the same time hooked chains from the black holes shoot out and into one another, covering the entire area with a large spider web made of chains.
> Jin then raises his hands up : silver blades thrust up from below the ground, through the gaps between the chains. The area is now covered with "spikes" at the size of blades of the usual great-swords.
> He then clasps his hands together : the chains start generating an aura of frost, while the blades are engulfed in flames.
> Jin finally lands down and cracks his knuckles :
> ...


(face opens up, revealing robotic dog skull. Several metallic arms burst from back, and needle-teeth unsheathe. electricity pulses from eyes.)
"Alright, you asked for it!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin flicks his hands and brings them up. Several flaming blades from the ground, right below Nevlaar's legs, shoot up, and violently impale his legs and arms. The force is almost enough to literally tear apart an organic living being into a trillion pieces.
Jin then motions his hand, opening another black hole. He then "slaps" the air repeatedly, causing another frosted chain from the black hole to shoot out and start brutally swinging at Nevlaar in a whip-like manner. The force creates a small blizzard as Jin goes on with the frosted chain whip.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

(Don't bother fighting the kangaroo, he always wants the last laugh so to speak :u)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen starts eating his comedic popcorn while he watches jin and nevlaar fight.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*Lightning starts to crackle in the air as soon as the Jinouga walks in, sitting next to Julen*

Vyrenn: Hey, mind sharing that popcorn?


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen: yeah sure! Get some if you want!
*hands her the popcorn*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen: yeah sure! Get some if you want!
> *hands him the popcorn*


(It's a "she", man)


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

(Wops)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*She gets a bit irritated by that*


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin flicks his hands and brings them up. Several flaming blades from the ground, right below Nevlaar's legs, shoot up, and violently impale his legs and arms. The force is almost enough to literally tear apart an organic living being into a trillion pieces.
> Jin then motions his hand, opening another black hole. He then "slaps" the air repeatedly, causing another frosted chain from the black hole to shoot out and start brutally swinging at Nevlaar in a whip-like manner. The force creates a small blizzard as Jin goes on with the frosted chain whip.


The air crackles around Nevlaar as he ionizes it,turning it to plasma. Any organic matter on him is immediately consumed as fuel. He starts to glow orange as the heat rises. The ice melts and soon becomes plasma too.
"Okay then, I guess we'll do this the fun way."


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

*hits a bong for a couple of seconds because he has nothing better to do*


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm gonna lose to frickin' Zeus over here, aren't I?
I gotta go, lets continue this tomorrow.


----------



## Daven (Jul 7, 2016)

F.Y.I the smell ofthe sun hurts my ears


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 7, 2016)

*Out of nowhere, a bolt of lightning hits the center of the arena, making a sizable crater in its wake*

Vyrenn: So when's the fight gonna start? I don't wanna run out of popcorn!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Out of nowhere, a bolt of lightning hits the center of the arena, making a sizable crater in its wake*
> 
> Vyrenn: So when's the fight gonna start? I don't wanna run out of popcorn!


Jin shrugs :

- Well... I kinda went a bit too much, and he's gone for his own business at the moment.

He then gestures his hands to restore the chains and blades of the area back to normal, and then proceeds to sit on the chains, like a spider waiting for a prey.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Daven said:


> F.Y.I the smell of the sun hurts my ears


Ooooh... kay ?


----------



## Venta (Jul 8, 2016)

Heyo im new here too and looking for some partners to rp too! :3


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry for disappearing  my internet died for a few days. But I now have two Furry OCs i would like to RP with if you are still interested : D

Miles: www.furaffinity.net: Miles character sheets by glitzcore
or
Neil: www.furaffinity.net: Neil's Character sheet by glitzcore


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

GlitzCore said:


> Sorry for disappearing  my internet died for a few days. But I now have two Furry OCs i would like to RP with if you are still interested : D
> 
> Miles: www.furaffinity.net: Miles character sheets by glitzcore
> or
> Neil: www.furaffinity.net: Neil's Character sheet by glitzcore


I pick that guy Neil, he sounds fun with his addiction for smoking XD


----------



## GlitzCore (Jul 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I pick that guy Neil, he sounds fun with his addiction for smoking XD


cool  send me message and we can talk about the RP and get started


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 10, 2016)

Kiss.of.Envy said:


> *whistles* Damn, that cat is sexy as hell!!


----------

